# Now.. that's a deal?



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/lgb-g-scale-trains-Big-Big-train-set-and-stock-to-sell-/151505808118?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2346732af6


Shipping most likely in own Jet ???


----------



## PetenGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah if only I had that sort of income in my pension!


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

That's really hilarious.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably would be a reasonable price if it were Italian lira!

Thanks for the heads up,
David Meashey


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I have been to this persons house in Switzerland


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Robbie
Given the long list of equipment, including a bunch of Kiss brass RhB locos, is the price really that far into the stratosphere?


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't really know.


----------

